# Tan Lines: Hot or Not?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tan Lines: Hot or Not?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Elaborate , and where is your usual sexy pics your letting your thread down ha ha 


I don't really care about them but do have varying tan line my self white *** brown back even browner legs and arms , all dependent on what sees the sun more . So are you meaning the sexy string lines on women cause I do find it kinda hot .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I get them very easily.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gross. They remind of a 70s porn star.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Eh, not exactly attractive, especially when the skin is noticeably part carrot orange and part milky white in obvious areas, like the middle of the thighs (probably from those who wear bermuda shorts). I have a pretty hilarious sock tan which sticks right out when I wear flip flops. I also get a "glasses" tan and "bangs" tan in the summer, since I spend several hours in a row outdoors volunteering. My family laughs whenever I take off my glasses or pull back my bangs.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

On women........ Yes! On men...... **** no.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

They annoy me.

Just don't dig them. I like uniformity. Looking natural.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hate them. I like pale skin anyway so to me, a tan is not necessary. It just covers up what I want to see even when it's a perfect tan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kiba said:


> On women........ Yes! On men...... **** no.


 Now tell me how you feel about older men with potbellies and hairy backs?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I like skin as pale and pasty as humanly possible, so that's a no from me, thank you very much.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Tan lines are hideous, especially on women. But on men, if they have that farmer's tan thing going on because they were doing manual labor all day or working hard in the sun or the like... I'm into that. Definitely sexy. I get mad as hell when I get tan lines. Usually I'm safe because I sunscreen the hell out of my pale body.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Each time I watch porn and accidentally land on a video featuring a girl with tan lines, I immediately skip it to find a better one


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

wow, I am insanely indifferent to tan lines. For men or women. Cannot imagine a reality where I even notice it, let alone have an opinion on it. People are weird.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tan lines are fine. Some of the sexiest photos I've seen of (naked) women have been those with tan lines, which shows they do cover up (somewhat) in public. More of a mystery.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Tan lines.

In some cases, they look rather awkward -










In some cases, they are awkward, but can be used to communicate -










In some cases, they tell a little about your life -










In some cases, they just don't matter -










And in some cases, tan lines (awkward or not) are still a lot better than "whole tans" -


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah... tan lines aren't hot to me, but it's not a big deal.
Sunburns... now sunburns are hot. :b


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Those picks are funny I kinda have the scuba diving tan but my top middle is a bit brown as well and there is another shade where my singlet goes from work and yeah just multi coloured not really into the whole giving a **** bit it's more of a life style tan as said what sees sun goes brown what sees sun more goes more brown I'm like six different shades of s hit . Ha ha

Good to see the pic been added on post 1 good work


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Irrelevant. It's not healthy to stress over such minute details. Relationships are not created, made or broken based on tan lines. Besides, we all have them. I have light brown skin so I get tripped out by how white white people's private areas sometimes are.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of pale skin, so no.


----------



## Caleb7 (May 13, 2013)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Irrelevant. It's not healthy to stress over such minute details. Relationships are not created, made or broken based on tan lines. Besides, we all have them. I have light brown skin so I get tripped out by how white white people's private areas sometimes are.


Anxiety makes mountains out of molehills, what can we say.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of tan in the first place.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It looks really silly.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I like tan lines that girls naturally get, which are WAY MORE SUBTLE than artificial tan lines. I don't like it when girls actively go tanning or get spray tans. I hate it when a girl has a super dark tan, and then you see the end of her tan line, which is bleach white and is reflecting the light into your eyes, blinding you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Brazilians like them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This really doesn't bother me at all, I'm not keen on bad fake tan though. My mum tans easily.. But she ends up a pretty unusual colour. I don't think I've seen that shade on anyone else in real life tbh, like reddy orangy brown kind of thing. Not like carrot orange but like.. I dunno. Maybe it's more the fact that half the year she's like five shades lighter lol so it seems sudden. I mean she's always a little tan, because it never goes away completely and she spends a lot of time outside but it is a bit Michael Jackson. 

I wish I had that ability though, would be useful to be able to tan easily and not have to almost burn myself to get a little darker -.- I don't care about other people thinking I'm too pale but I'd like to tan in advance of going to really hot places, for added skin protection.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

The paler the better.


----------

